# Der Elektrotechnik-Thread



## rabit (9. November 2009)

Hallo Comunity.
Da ich sehr oft hier im Forum erlebt habe, dass gewisse Themen vom Ursprungsthema in die Elektrotechnik abdriften, habe ich mal ein Thread auf gemacht wo man Fragen beantworten und diskutieren kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. November 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Elektrotechnik fragen und neuigkeiten.*

Meinste wirklich das diese Themen/Fragen dann hier weiter besprochen werden?
Die meisten sind doch dann recht, ich sag jetzt mal, faul extra in einen anderen Thread zu wechseln um banale Fragen in Richtung ET beantwortet zu bekommen.
Ich find die Idee aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, vielleicht noch ne Umbenennung zum "Der Elektrotechnik-Thread", find ich aussagekräftiger.


----------



## rabit (9. November 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Elektrotechnik fragen und neuigkeiten.*

Ja Convervos stimmt sehr gute Idde wie kann man das umbenennen?


----------



## Argead (10. November 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Elektrotechnik fragen und neuigkeiten.*

Ich glaube einfach einnen Doppelklick auf die Themenüberschrift, ählich wie im Explorer.


----------



## dot (10. November 2009)

Hab ihn mal umbenannt. Dann fuell ihn auch bitte mit interessanten Inhalt  Wobei ich noch nicht genau verstehe, wie tief du in die E-Technik gehen willst.

Damit der Post nicht ganz OT wird. Basteln macht Spasz


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Super Danke dot.
Soweit wie möglich allgemein verständlich.
Was hast Du denn da mit dem G-Pad vor?


----------



## Ahab (10. November 2009)

is ja ma zu geil der USB mod  aber so wie das aussieht funktioniert das ja auch noch oder?!


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Hey habe da mal ne Frage.
Ich habe bei mir in der Küche einen Bewegungsmelder eingebaut und Unterbauleuchten.
Soweit so gut funzt auch alles.
Wenn man sich nun länger als die gewisse eingestellte Zeit nicht bewegt schaltet der Melder die Lichter aus. (Auch ok soweit)
Gibt es auch Bewegungsmelder die Wärme registrieren und nicht abschalten solange eine Wärmequelle da ist?
Oder muss sich dort auch die Wärmequelle bewegen?
Und wenn ja wie Unterscheidet der zwischen Mensch und Herdplatte oder so?
Habt ihr evtl auch einen Link?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. November 2009)

Passt der ganze Thread nicht ehr ins Wissenschaftsforum?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2009)

@ rabit

Hier mal ein LINK. Du wirst staunen. 

@ GR-Thunderstorm

Also ich finde der passt sehr Wohl hier rein. Da es ja um die Elektrotechnik im Allgemeinen gehen soll und nicht um die theoretische Elektrotechnik, falls ich rabit richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Ich sollte in die Ecke gehen und mich bis 5 schämen.
Wusste ich garnet. OMG
Nun die Seite habe ich mal in meine Lesezeichen eingfügt.
THX Convervos
Nun habe ich aber das prob das ich ein Gerät brauche der auf diese Temp. Differenz reagiert und nicht auf die Bewegung der Temp.Differenz. Hm?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2009)

Kein Problem hab damals selbst gestaunt, als mein Lehrgeselle mir diesen Irrtum erklärte.
Wofür brauchst du das Gerät, wenn ich fragen darf? 

Edit: Aber nicht für deine Küche oder doch?


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Ist schon im Einsatz in der Küche.
Nur wenn ich z.B länger stehenbleibe schaltet der das Licht aus.
Schön wäre es wenn, er für die Zeit in der er eine Wärmequelle erkennt nicht abschaltet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2009)

Ach so du meinst deinen Bewegungsmelder für die Unterbauleuchte.
Also eine andere Art der Wärmemessung, zum Schalten von Strom, ist mir im Bereich Lichttechnik noch nicht unter die Augen gekommen. Dein Problem ist mir aber gar nicht so unbekannt, wir hatten in unserer alten Wohnung eine Veranda wo auch eine Außenleuchte mit BM angebracht war. Das Einzige was man da machen kann ist ständig in Bewegung bleiben oder in seinem, ich sag mal, eingestellten Countdown kurz den Arm bewegen. Dann fängt der BM wieder an von seiner eingestellten Zeit runterzuzählen.


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Genau so machen wird das auch grade.
Sportliche Einrichtung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Bewegungsmelder die Wärme registrieren und nicht abschalten solange eine Wärmequelle da ist?
> Oder muss sich dort auch die Wärmequelle bewegen?



Wie schon erwähnt: Sonst wäre es kein BEwegungsmelder 
N Wärmebild kannst du aber z.T. auch mit recht billigen IR-Überwachungskameras erhalten, wenn du den Bewegungsmelder nicht selbst modifiziert bekommst.
Das Problem ist aber letztendlich, dass es nicht um "Wärme dasein" geht. Wärme ist immer da. Und im Verlaufe des Tages oder zumindest des Jahres ist auch mal Wärme im Bereich von 37°C da (wobei der Mensch das auch nicht unbedingt an der Oberfläche erreicht, spätestens bei langen Haaren, langer Kleidung und von hinten ists deutlich weniger), z.B. warme Töpfe oder sonnenbeschienene Flächen. Was du brauchst, wäre etwas, dass Wärme in Form von Menschen erkennt - und da sind wir dann bei der Bildanalyse und vergleichsweise großem Aufwand.
Je nach Aufbau der Küche wäre vielleicht ein Lichtschranken oder Ultraschallsystem (einpark-Melder) sinnvoller, die entweder registrieren, wieviele Leute rein/rausgehen ("Bei -1 Person in der Küche Licht aufsaugen") oder es bemerken, wenn sich große Objekte in der Küche befinden, die nicht da sein sollten. (letzteres erscheint mir am naheliegensten, da das Problem ja primär bei stillsitzenden Personen auftreten müsste. Also eine Sitzplatzerkennung auf Ultraschall-Basis, die parallel zum Bewegungsmelder das Licht einschalten kann)


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Das mit der Lichtschranke wäre eine Option paralell mit dem Bew.Melder.
Die Frage ist ob ich den Aufwand mache oder mit der Armbewegung zwischendurch leben kann.
Ja es ist wahrlich so das im Verlauf des Tages durch die Sonne oder beim kochen Gegenstände warm werden.
Aber eine Lichtschranke mit Zählwerk wäre gut.
Proggi würde so aussehen.
n<1+Bew.Melder=Licht ein
n>1+kein Bew.Melder=Licht aus.
Aber das wäre mir für die Funktion zu teuer und Aufwand.
Rein technisch könnte ich das  aber......


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. November 2009)

Also für billiger aber auch mit Aufwand hätte ich ne Idee.
Bau doch einfach "Sitz-Sensoren" (einfache Taster) in die Stühle, müssen natürlich ihr Signal mit Funkwellen übertragen können, Kabel am Stuhl wären da nicht so die Lösung.


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Also sowas gibt es ja Sensoren unter dem Bodenbelag unter Stühlen etc. netter Vorschlag Danke.
Aber ist zuviel Aufwand und bringt nur im sitzen den Effekt oder ist zu teuer.
Gibt auch Sensoren die Erfassen den Raum 3Dimensional und bei Volumenänderung schalten die ein aber to expensiv.
Ich werde noch eine zweiten Bew.Melder nehmen müssen.
Der eine deckt im vertikalen mit einer Neigung von ca 60°ab und Efrassungsbereich Umkreis 180°
Der zweite wird dann im Horizontalen bei 0° alles abdecken auch Erfassungsbereich 180° sollte dann schon besser werden dadurch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. November 2009)

Ja da hast du natürlich recht, vor allem mit dem TEUER, da ist die "Arm-Bewege-Technik"
schon die kostengünstigere Variante.


----------



## rabit (17. November 2009)

Oder ne Lichtschranke mit Zähler wäre auch ne Alternative aber extra dafür ne Steuerung bauen und das in ner Mietwohnung ist mir echt zu schade.


----------



## dot (7. Dezember 2009)

Der wahrscheinlich "schnellste" USB-Weihnachtsbaum der Welt 

Ausgangslage ist ein billiger ~5Eu Baum von Ebay, die so ziemlich alle keine einzige Weihnachtssaison ueberleben! Der interne IC und 2 von 3 LEDs waren kaputt, wie auch immer man so etwas schafft.
Verbaut wurde ein Atmega8 getrimmt auf 8MHz (  ), 3 superhelle LEDs die schon soviel kosteten wie der ganze Baum, ein Poti (weil zu faul die Basisspannung auszurechnen  ), ein BC546 Transistor und ein wenig Kabelzeugs. Der Baum hat einen verbauten Schalter mit dem zwischen USB- und Batteriebetrieb umschalten kann (Ein Schelm wer dabei boeses denkt. Stichwort Lagerrestposten wiederverwerten). Der wurde für die Auswahl Dauerleuchten und Dimmen (Dunkel -ansteigend-> Hell -absteigend-> Dunkel Aufloesung: 16bit = Flimmerfrei und sieht gut aus) der LEDs missbrauch.


----------

